# 3:73 vs 4:11 gears



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

What are the advantage and disadvantage of the two?


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 17 2006, 02:26 PM~4868794
> *What are the advantage and disadvantage of the two?
> *



373s are alittle better on the highway, 411 will come out of the hole better. I've seen 373s from the factory but 411s are after-market-they're both in the direction of low speed and high revs(not TOO radical) What are you using them for??? I used to run the 411s in a '67 camaro I had with a worked 350, 4-speeds were the thing then(early 1970's). It came off the line real well. And Sunoco 260 was cheep then too. LOL


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Jim_@Feb 17 2006, 06:23 PM~4869053
> *373s are alittle better on the highway, 411 will come out of the hole better.  I've seen 373s from the factory but 411s are after-market-they're both in the direction of low speed and high revs(not TOO radical)  What are you using them for???  I used to run the 411s in a '67 camaro I had with a worked 350, 4-speeds were the thing then(early 1970's).  It came off the line real well.  And Sunoco 260 was cheep then too.  LOL
> *


your old :biggrin: ive seen trucks that come with 411's stock. Of course, they have big tires.

there have been a few threads on the subject lately. do a search.


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Foompla_@Feb 17 2006, 04:50 PM~4869526
> *your old :biggrin:  ive seen trucks that come with 411's stock.  Of course, they have big tires.
> 
> there have been a few threads on the subject lately.  do a search.
> *



Yes trucks, but that was and is aftermarket for cars, even when performance stuff came from the factory.
What are these gears being used on???????


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Foompla_@Feb 17 2006, 04:50 PM~4869526
> *your old :biggrin:  ive seen trucks that come with 411's stock.  Of course, they have big tires.
> 
> there have been a few threads on the subject lately.  do a search.
> *



Yes trucks, but that was and is aftermarket for cars, even when performance stuff came from the factory.
What are these gears being used on???????
Not that old.LOL Not too old to still be into nice cars, and vehicles over-all. Loved by all ages.


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Jim_@Feb 18 2006, 11:48 AM~4873947
> *Yes trucks, but that was and is aftermarket for cars, even when performance stuff came from the factory.
> What are these gears being used on???????
> *


full sized chevy trucks. im sure there are others.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

The funniest thing is that people stil use the term 4:11. 

Most GM 8.5 and 7.5 gear sets (70s and 80s and 90s GM cars) are 41 ring 10 pinion, or 4:10. Also 90s Ford's mustangs (7.5" then 8.8" from 86-87 and up)

I guess 4:11 was more popular back in the day because if you look at Summit, Jegs, whatever you can only find 4:11 gears for older rear ends. ( '60s GM 8.2", Ford 8", Ford 9", etc.)


I guess people will use what they've heard rather than what they know :dunno:


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Feb 18 2006, 01:13 PM~4874196
> *The funniest thing is that people stil use the term 4:11.
> 
> Most GM 8.5 and 7.5 gear sets (70s and 80s and 90s GM cars) are 41 ring 10 pinion, or 4:10.  Also 90s Ford's mustangs (7.5" then 8.8" from 86-87 and up)
> ...


i use them interchangably :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Feb 18 2006, 10:13 AM~4874196
> *The funniest thing is that people stil use the term 4:11.
> 
> Most GM 8.5 and 7.5 gear sets (70s and 80s and 90s GM cars) are 41 ring 10 pinion, or 4:10.  Also 90s Ford's mustangs (7.5" then 8.8" from 86-87 and up)
> ...


 I would think that soneone would talk about the ratio they're refering to, 4:88, 4:11 or whatever. The Ford 9" rearends are still being used, super strong, for drag racing, and they put the 9" rears in even chevys. You probably know that. 
Anyway, why was this question being asked?????? What were the gears going in??????????


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

good grief not again..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=238750


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 18 2006, 10:10 PM~4877737
> *good grief not again..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=238750
> *


 "Muchas Gracias," Good Grief. U R the MAN-However we never found out what this guy with the topic was using the gears for...AND...do the guys with the "low lows" really get very involved with posi-rears and gears? I have seen some sharp motors in some of the cars on the forum, but I remember that the "low and slows" and the "1/4 milers" weren't on the same sheet of music. Last time you and I crossed paths, you seemed like you knew "which way is up." "Gracia otra va", Good Grief, and OH... you had a different name last time also. :biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Jim_@Feb 18 2006, 11:01 PM~4877659
> *I would think that soneone would talk about the ratio they're refering to, 4:88, 4:11 or whatever.  The Ford 9" rearends are still being used, super strong, for drag racing, and they put the 9" rears in even chevys.  You probably know that.
> Anyway, why was this question being asked??????  What were the gears going in??????????
> *


Ya know, you would think that but you don't know how many times I've heard of firebird/camaro guys (8.5" 10 bolts - 3rd gen are technically 8 5/8" but I wont start that conversation), G body guys (7.5" 10 bolt) and mustang guys (7.5" or 8.8") talk about putting in 4:11 gears. Funny thing is that they don't even knowthat they don't make them for those rear ends.... its 4:10 in those cases. You could say its not much of a difference, but its a world of a difference ring/pinion teeth count wise. Guess I"m just too picky.



> _Originally posted by Texas Jim_@Feb 19 2006, 09:31 AM~4879750
> * but I remember that the "low and slows" and the "1/4 milers" weren't on the same sheet of music.  *


It depends on the person, I'm into both :biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

I put 4.10 gears in my Impala SS. Very happy - it was like I removed 1000 lbs from the car. The acceleration is fantastic. Don't have to worry about highway RPM either: I swapped in the T56 six speed from a Camaro so it only turns 2000 at 80mph :biggrin: 

Personally, I wouldn't go with anything over 3.42s for a highway driven car that doesn't have OD...


----------

